# Nutri Drench *Update Post 14*



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a doeling that is small for her age, I'm 80% sure she had cocci when I got her and I think she should have been left on the dam a bit longer. She's almost 7 months old and weighs 20lbs. oh and yes she's nigerian. 
I've been thinking about giving her nutri drench to help her catch up, once a day or week. I heard that 4-her's give it to their market goats, so I thought it might help in her. My question is, do you think it would help and how often would you give it to her?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

Im not sure if it would help or not, but I dont think it would hurt. On the bottle it says 1 fl oz per 100 lbs of body, and she is 20lbs, so 1/5th that, and it also says to give a max of once every 8 hours as needed. I have never had a prob with cocci, but if shes not growing as fast as you think.......What I do when i think one needs a little help is go right to calf manna.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

If you have treated her for cocci and then had a clean fecal that is the first step. The nutria drench wont hurt.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

I got her 4months ago and treated her for cocci. She is on a regular worming schedule, I also did some cocci prevention treatments(along with probiotics) for a month. She is healthy and has been gaining weight, she's just small. She has gained 10lbs in four months, so averaging 2.5 lbs a month. 
I have not tested her fecal, but she isn't skinny, she has a nice coat, is energetic and her eyelids & gums are pink. So I don't think she is suffering from any type of worm/parasite over load.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

beet pulp is supposed to fatten up goats... you might try that..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

She might just need a little more time to catch up. Sounds like she is healthy. What were your thought of why she might need nutra drench? Im not there looking at her or anything, but I think shell end up being as big as the rest, just will take more time then others.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

I just thought it might help her grow faster (i'm a little impactient I guess). I was hoping to breed her this fall and she may catch up yet, but I'm worried she won't be big enough for that this year.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

IMO they should gain more than 2.5 # per month. I would get a fecal check done for worms and cocci then go from there. If she does still have a load of either that may be holding her back.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

I'll see about getting fecal test done then, but if she comes back clean then what?

I usuallly have more of a mineral/vitamin deficiency problems then worms. I have had my share of Cocci. issues (with kids), I think I got a routine down now that works. 
With her I'm thinking I need to get more mineral/vitmain in her and see if that helps. She does have loose mineral available to her, but she doesn't seem to like them that much.

I'm looking at goatade, power punch, and nutri drench. All of these are used more for weak kids, sick,or stressed goats. They all have Vitamin A,D,E, Power punch has B as well
I also, found some Omega-3 Plus drench that looks pretty good, it has vitamin A,D,C,E,and B

I have never had to use any of these, so I don't really know much about any of them other then what they contain. So any of your thoughts on them is appreciated!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

If thats the only thing that you can think of that she need, maybe try it, just keep in mind its not that cheap and might be a waist of money, but worth a try, youll never know till you try it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

I don't think it would really change much growth wise. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

What sort of minerals are you using? I have found that mine like certain brands better than others.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

I have nutri-drench and use it when a goat is not eating well or acting quite right. I don't think it would hurt her however.

If you want to boost her nutrition I would slowly introduce alfalfa into her diet and as the other poster said--calf manna. I also would put some minerals in her food so she will eat them along w/the feed.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Nutri Drench*

I decided to buy some Manna Pro. I now have been giving it to her for a month and she gained 5 lbs this month :shocked: Though she doesn't look that much bigger. Its also been nice out this month, so she's been able to get out and I am sure that has helped alot too.
I talked to the breed and asked how big her dam was around her age. She told me it took till she was 3 before she was satisfied with her size.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what was said...

I don't think it will help her growth either...

Does she get pushed of the feed? If so feed her separately...


----------

